
Show HN: Akita – Customer Success Software with Over 100 Integrations - dclaysmith
https://www.akitaapp.com/
======
dclaysmith
Hi Hacker News! OP here. We recently launched our new Customer Success
Management application. It's been a _really_ long road but we are starting to
see a bit of traction and some happy customers. Happy to answer any questions
or give you a demo!

------
redoisin
Looks great! Who is this targeted at?

~~~
dclaysmith
At this point we are targeting other SaaS businesses who _already_ know what
Customer Success is, why it's important and what their goals are. They are
definitely the "low-hanging fruit".

We don't really have the resources to go after/educate other businesses about
the benefits (but there are many). In time we'll broaden our marketing a bit
and try and bring Customer Success to the masses.

